# Pick a Classical piece that represents ''best'' a classical music genre



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

If you would choose a *one* classical music piece that would represents the ''best'' of a specific genre of classical music, *what would it be?* and why.

It could be:
*
1. The greatest achievement on the genre*;

or

*
2. The one you would recommend as a starting point to a classical music newbie. *

Here's my mine (with bias):

*Opera *

Don Giovanni by Mozart
- A starting point to newbie in opera. It is debatable whether the Ring Cycle is the greater work, but Don Giovanni is the more accessible of the two.

*SPECIAL MENTION: Wagner operas (pm Couchie for details  *

*Symphony *

Symphony no. 9 by Ludwig van Beethoven -

This work represents the struggle of a creative genius to create something original and innovative in its own time. It may not be my favorite symphony, but it is the greatest on that genre and certainly, the Ode to Joy, is loved by many.

*Lieder *

Winterreise by Franz Schubert -

Many words have been said to the greatest song cyle ever composed, but the sublimity and desolateness of this work remains the same. Schubert's masterpiece is the window to the wanderer's soul. A masterpiece of the vocal literature.

*Sacred Music*

Mass in B Minor by Johann Sebastian Bach -

A work of great profoundity and inspired music. Bach's musical mind created one of the glorious piece of music ever written, whether you're a believer or not.

*CONCERTOS *

*Piano Concerto *

Piano Concerto no. 24 by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -

Mozart's genius for the piano and his exquisite talent on orchestration clearly shows on this magnificent work. A piece of utter joy and sublimity.

*Violin Concerto *

Violin Concerto by Johannes Brahms -

I may not like this piece as much as the Mendellsohn's one, but Brahms is at his finest on this beautiful work. I once thought this as a ''concerto for the orchestra with the lone violin supporting'', but now I appreciate the work as what it is.

*Cello Concerto *

Cello Concerto by Antonin Dvorak -

If Brahms have gone gaga over this work, then we should, too. Dvorak's concerto is utterly sublime and beautiful.

*Misc. *

Clarinet Concerto by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -

Mozart is the greatest composer of the concertos. Why? Listen to this piece and you would know why!

*PIANO *

*Piano Solo *

Diabelli Variations by Ludwig van Beethoven -

I am torn between Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, Beethoven's Piano Sonata no. 32 and this work, but Beethoven's genius just flows in this piece. It may not be popular as the first two, but this work is a testament on Beethoven's greatness.

SPECIAL MENTION:
*24 Preludes by Frediric Chopin *

*Piano Four Hands *

Fantaise in F Minor D.940 by Franz Schubert -

Any person you would ask what is the greatest work for Piano Four Hands, would undoubtly name this piece. Composed at the end of his life, this piece sings of tragedy and unrequieted love.

*Chamber Music *

*String Quintet *

String Quintet in C Major by Franz Schubert

- One of the greatest chamber music ever written, this work is the definiton of ''sublimity'' and divine. Schubert at his very best. My favorite piece of music.

*Piano Trio *

Piano Trio ''Archduke''

- Beethoven is a master of chamber music. And the Archduke is a testament to this.

*String Quartet *

Sting Quartet no. 14 by Ludwig van Beethoven -

This is not my favorite quartet, its Schubert's Death and the Maiden. But this work, is near at the top of the greatest chamber work ever written. A piece of utter profoundity.

*Ballet *

Swan Lake by Tchaikovsky

- Loved by many, this is Tchai at his gorgeous best.

*SPECIAL MENTION:
Rite of Spring by Igor Stravinsky *

Will update in my replies.

What's yours?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I'd struggle to come up with anything generic enough to satisfy the criteria.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahahaha, Beethoven Symphony No. 9 as the best of the genre? What a load of old...

I can't really answer the question because I don't think it makes much sense to call an individual work the pinnacle of a genre - there is too much variety for that to be a worthwhile statement. And I can't make a generic suggestion of starting points, because my suggestions would differ depending on the tastes and temperaments of the people I'm talking to.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Good points from Polednice but all the same, just for fun: 

Symphony: Brahms 4
Other orchestral: Debussy Prelude to the afternoon of a faun 
Multiple orchestras: Stockhausen Gruppen
Piano Concerto: Scharwenka 4
Violin Concerto: Bruch 1
Cello Concerto: Elgar
Concerto cycle: Albinoni, op. 9
Piano Sonata: Schubert D 960
Other solo keyboard: Albeniz Iberia
Violin Sonata: Enescu 3
Violin sonata cycle: Biber, Mystery or Rosary Sonatas
Cello Sonata: Franck
Piano Trio: Rachmaninov Elegiaque 2
Piano Quartet: Brahms 3 (a come-from-behind victory over Brahms 1)
Piano Quintet: Fauré 1 (a come-from-behind victory over Brahms) 
String Quartet: Shostakovich 8
String Quintet: Schubert 
String Sextet: Brahms 2
Clarinet Quintet: Brahms
Other work for clarinet and string quartet: Golijov Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind 
chamber music with harp: Ravel Introduction & Allegro 
Minimalist work for chamber ensemble: Glass Aguas da Amazonia 
Song Cycle: Schubert Winterreise 
Requiem Mass: Brahms German 
Regular Mass: Bach
Christmas work: Schutz 
Oratorio: Handel Solomon 
Stabat mater: Szymanowski 
Other choral religious work: Allegri Miserere
Choral, non-religious: Orff Carmina Burana
Ballet: Adam Giselle 
Opera: Mozart Don Giovanni 
Soundtrack: Herrmann, Taxi Driver 
Work for magnetic tape: Nono Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Work for magnetic tape and string quartet: Ostertag All the Rage
Work for helicopter and string quartet: Stockhausen 
Work for cannons and orchestra: Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture 
Variations on a popular song: Rzewski Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido 
Portrayal of creation: Rebel Les elemens
Portrayal of war: Biber Battalia 
Portrayal of political oppression: Janacek Diary of the Disappeared 
Expression of Grief: Janacek On an Overgrown Path
Use of the "Dies irae" chant: Liszt Totentanz (come from behind over Rachmaninov's Isle of the Dead)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Quite the comprehensive list.

We have fairly similar taste, and since I'm not familiar with a couple of these pieces that means I get to discover some new music I will likely enjoy!

thanks!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm just amazed that peeyjay only mentioned Schubert 3 times. That truly is unbiased ^^


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think time period is more significant than genre, or maybe at least AS significant. One cannot easily compare a concerto of Corelli's day with one of today. It's like trying to compare a T-Rex with a hummingbird, though both are supposedly related species. (I'll leave it to the reader to decide which critter best compares to which time period.) Also a Beethoven piano concerto is very similar in mood and intent to one of his symphonies.

But this thread is over a year old, so it's probably moot.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> I'm just amazed that peeyjay only mentioned Schubert 3 times. That truly is unbiased ^^


I would name Schubert more but the forces beyond me (LvB fans) would react negatively.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> choose a *one* classical music piece that would represents the ''best'' of a specific genre of classical music


Richard Strauss' overture to _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, it best represents the entire classical music.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Puccini's "Nessun Dorma" (and, by association, the whole of "Turandot) could be a great summation of what opera is about: passion, drama, rich co-op between vocals and orchestra, soaring high notes, and technical perfection. Verdi's "Aida" is another good one. But pride of place should go to Mozart's "Don Giovanni", which is just plain perfect.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry, I kind of cheated and put several for one genre!


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

The Mighty Handful's symphonic style: Borodin 2nd Symphony


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Not all are per se my absolute favorites in the genres but just all pieces I like a lot:

Symphony: Prokofiev 5
Symphonic Poem: Scriabin Poeme of Extasy
Orchestral Suite: Handel Water music
Orchestral other: Rachmaninov Symphonic Dances
Ballet: Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet
Incidental music: Grieg Peer Gynt
Piano Concerto: Rachmaninov 3
Violin Concerto: Sibelius 
Cello Concerto: Shostakovich 1
Harp Concerto: Alwyn
Triple Concerto: Bach for flute, violin and harpsichord
Choir: Dufay Missa l'Homme Armée
Orchestral song: Mahler Kindertotenlieder
Opera: Monteverdi l'Orfeo
Piano & Violin: Rachmaninov Vocalise
String Quartet: Ravel
2 Pianos and percussion: Bartok sonata for ...
4 Pianos: Simeon ten Holt Canto Ostinato
2 Pianos: Rachmaninov Suite 1
Piano Sonata: Chopin 3 
Piano Character Pieces: Rachmaninov preludes
Piano other: Balakirev Islamey
Violin Solo: Bach Partita 2
Percussion: Varese Ionisations


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For cello concerto, I would say Dvorak. There's never been a finer one.

For string quintet, the Mozart g minor.

For ballet, Sleeping Beauty by Tchaikovsky.

For piano solo, Variations on a Theme by Handel by Brahms.

For sacred music, Requiem Mass by Verdi.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

hpowders said:


> For cello concerto, I would say Dvorak. There's never been a finer one.
> 
> For string quintet, the Mozart g minor.
> 
> ...


I agree with some of these, but the string quintet? Surely Schubert's quintet is the finest among them? 
You don't have to think that of course, but I'm just suprised.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope. The Mozart g minor and C major string quintets stand at the very summit along with Schubert's.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Nope. The Mozart g minor and C major string quintets stand at the very summit along with Schubert's.


Haven't heard the c major yet. I'll listen to it right away.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DaDirkNL said:


> Haven't heard the c major yet. I'll listen to it right away.


So you know the g minor? I believe Mozart wrote it as a tribute to his father who recently died.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

hpowders said:


> So you know the g minor? I believe Mozart wrote it as a tribute to his father who recently died.


Yeah, I love the g minor. Interesting how Mozart wrote the most brilliant music in the worst moments of his life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DaDirkNL said:


> Yeah, I love the g minor. Interesting how Mozart wrote the most brilliant music in the worst moments of his life.


So did Mahler and Pettersson.

Anyhow, the C Major String Quintet is dazzling. Usually the g minor and C Major are paired together on CD.

Three great string quintets, Schubert and Mozart. Anyone saying the Schubert is the greatest-it's hard to argue.

I'm so glad we have 3 great ones.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

hpowders said:


> So did Mahler and Pettersson.


My favorite Mahler symphony, the Sixth, was written during the happiest period in Mahler's life, along with the resplendent Kindertotenlieder.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> My favorite Mahler symphony, the Sixth, was written during the happiest period in Mahler's life, along with the resplendent Kindertotenlieder.


Yeah I like Kindertotenlieder with Janet Baker/ Bernstein. Hide the kids!


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

sharik said:


> Richard Strauss' overture to _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, it best represents the entire classical music.


Apart from the opening bit, which has become a cliché (thanks to the film _2001_), _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ is eminently forgettable. I would prefer _Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks_ for a Strauss tone poem.

If you want an overture, I recommend something by Rossini, such as the overture to _The Barber of Seville_.


----------

